# Sig P229 Magazines



## Mental Avenger (Feb 24, 2010)

I bought a P229 40S&W and then bought a Fire Dragon .357Sig barrel for it. I recently bought a Fire Dragon 9mm barrel. The information on the internet was that the .40 S&W magazines and the .357 Sig magazines were the same, but if you converted to 9mm, you had to buy 9mm magazines. So I bought a pair of Sig 9mm magazines. 

It appears that the only difference between the 40/357Sig magazine and the 9mm magazine is the little holes that tell you how many rounds are in the magazine. I could not see any differences, but I don’t have my 9mm barrel yet to check out if there is a feed problem. Otherwise the magazines are interchangeable, at least as far as I can tell. Has anyone here had any experience with this issue?


----------

